
Show HN: Bing Wallpapers - nabeelomer
https://nabeelomer.me/go/?trueurl=https://github.com/nabeelomer/BingWallpapers
======
davewasthere
This doesn't actually get the bing wallpaper. It goes through a proxy/cdn:

[http://cdn.muzzammil.xyz/bing/bing.php?format=text&cc=IN](http://cdn.muzzammil.xyz/bing/bing.php?format=text&cc=IN)

Which is fine if you trust that. But better might have been accessing the API
endpoint directly
([http://www.bing.com/HPImageArchive.aspx?format=js&idx=0&n=1&...](http://www.bing.com/HPImageArchive.aspx?format=js&idx=0&n=1&mkt=en-
US))

~~~
nabeelomer
The CDN is run by a friend, so its alright.

~~~
romanovcode
Yeah, it's your friend. Not ours tho. Why not go directly to Bing API?

~~~
muzzammildotxyz
The bing api you are talking about does not give the "Today's Homepage" image.
For that you have to like they do it, the way you said, i.e.
hpimagearchive.aspx thing.

The BingHomepageAPI provides an easy way to do it so that more people can get
it without going through the trouble of locating the HPimagearchive page and
understand how it works to be able to implement it.

As for why I made it, I have been using the method for approximately 5 months
on my website. But the thing is, I didn't find any thing to help me to do so
"the easy way", so, to help people in the future I made it open source.

Why use it? Well, you don't have to... If you understand how it works, well do
the way you like it. No one, I repeat, no one is forcing you to use it.

------
jarnix
FYI the site was blocked by my antivirus.

"Fetches and applies the image of the day from Bing as the wallpaper. Works
only on Ubuntu."

The link to the github project is :

[https://github.com/nabeelomer/BingWallpapers](https://github.com/nabeelomer/BingWallpapers)

~~~
nabeelomer
The Github link was blocked?

------
YaraGreyjoy
Any chances of having this be available on Windows?

~~~
nabeelomer
Sure, we can work on that.

~~~
YaraGreyjoy
Awesome. Thanks!

Add a topic tag for Windows, when you have it available/working on Windows.

~~~
nabeelomer
Actually by "we", I meant you and me.

------
muzzammildotxyz
Thank you Nabeel for using the API. :)

